# Model 3 Hi-Res images



## Ryanwins

If anyone is interested in downloading the 6 Hi-Res press release images directly from TM follow the link below and simply change the "gallery-1" to 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. You will have to copy and paste the entire link into your browser.

https://www.teslamotors.com/sites/default/files/images/model-3/gallery/gallery-1.jpg?20160331d


----------



## MelindaV

thanks! and I thought I'd come across most of the Model ☰ images this weekend, but hadn't seen this one, now my new desktop!
https://www.teslamotors.com/sites/default/files/images/model-3/gallery/gallery-4.jpg?20160331d


----------



## Mitchs_Model_3

Saweeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## JeffinAZ

MelindaV said:


> thanks! and I thought I'd come across most of the Model ☰ images this weekend, but hadn't seen this one, now my new desktop!
> https://www.teslamotors.com/sites/default/files/images/model-3/gallery/gallery-4.jpg?20160331d


How do you do the cool symbol for 3?


----------



## TrevP

JeffinAZ said:


> How do you do the cool symbol for 3?


Depends if you're on Windows or a Mac. Not sure about Windows but I have a text replacement entry in my keyboard control panel that automatically replaces Model3 with Model ☰ when I type it.

However I don't use it much because some people don't know how to read it. Tesla officially calls it Model 3 but they're using the stylized ☰ as the logo.


----------



## JeffinAZ

TrevP said:


> Depends if you're on Windows or a Mac. Not sure about Windows but I have a text replacement entry in my keyboard control panel that automatically replaces Model3 with Model ☰ when I type it.
> 
> However I don't use it much because some people don't know how to read it. Tesla officially calls it Model 3 but they're using the stylized ☰ as the logo.


Thanks!


----------



## hevkev

JeffinAZ said:


> Thanks!


For Windows hold the ALT key and type 8801 on the numeric keypad. This works for most fonts and most apps in Windows. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to work on this site. The 8801 is the decimal unicode value, and it works in most windows apps, and will copy and paste to this page. If you really want to TYPE it on this site, you need to use the hexadecimal value 2261, (Hold ALT, type the '+' sign followed by 2261 all on the numeric keypad). If this doesn't work, you probably need to enable Hex input in the registry. Go to:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Input Method

Add a new "String Value" (
REG_SZ
EnableHexNumpad - REG_SZ - 1 ; ≡ ≡


TrevP said:


> Depends if you're on Windows or a Mac. Not sure about Windows but I have a text replacement entry in my keyboard control panel that automatically replaces Model3 with Model ☰ when I type it.
> 
> However I don't use it much because some people don't know how to read it. Tesla officially calls it Model 3 but they're using the stylized ☰ as the logo.


----------



## hevkev

hevkev said:


> For Windows hold the ALT key and type 8801 on the numeric keypad. This works for most fonts and most apps in Windows. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to work on this site. The 8801 is the decimal unicode value, and it works in most windows apps, and will copy and paste to this page. If you really want to TYPE it on this site, you need to use the hexadecimal value 2261, (Hold ALT, type the '+' sign followed by 2261 all on the numeric keypad). If this doesn't work, you probably need to enable Hex input in the registry. Go to:
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Input Method
> 
> Add a new "String Value" (
> REG_SZ
> EnableHexNumpad - REG_SZ - 1 ; ≡ ≡


Site cut me off before I noted you have to log off and back on for the registry change to take effect....

Then ≡≡≡≡ to your heart's content!


----------



## Ryanwins

you can also open character map in windows and copy it from there, just select Advanced view, and type the code 2261(mentioned by hevkev) in the "go to unicode" box


----------



## JeffinAZ

Ryanwins said:


> you can also open character map in windows and copy it from there, just select Advanced view, and type the code 2261(mentioned by hevkev) in the "go to unicode" box


Thanks--you are the man!


----------



## Tflick

Did someone explain how to get the symbol for 3 on a mac, or am I blind?


----------



## MelindaV

from the edit menu, pick "emoji and symbols" then look for ☰ and double clicking will insert it. There are a few different ones. The one I included here has the title "TRIGRAM FOR HEAVEN"
(while you have it up, save to your favorites too, so easier to find later)

ETA - you can find it under the Math Symbols section


----------



## Tflick

MelindaV said:


> from the edit menu, pick "emoji and symbols" then look for ☰ and double clicking will insert it. There are a few different ones. The one I included here has the title "TRIGRAM FOR HEAVEN"
> (while you have it up, save to your favorites too, so easier to find later)
> 
> ETA - you can find it under the Math Symbols section


i apologize in advance for my question but where is the edit menu located to pick the emoji/symbol selections?


----------



## MelindaV




----------



## Tflick

MelindaV said:


> View attachment 193


OMG......how dumb - I was thinking the edit menu within this forum..
Thank you


----------



## teslaliving

Or just copy and paste it from somewhere (Model ☰) and then add it to a keyboard text replacement shortcut.


----------



## Badback

It would be much easier to refer to the Model 3 with the ≡ character.

Hold down the Alt key and enter 240 on the numeric keypad.


----------



## Englander

I've just managed to set that up as a text replacement on my iPhone, which is where I usually seem to find myself replying to posts on here 
Model ☰


----------



## Gman

Did the same after placing my order 4/1


----------



## Adey

Englander said:


> I've just managed to set that up as a text replacement on my iPhone, which is where I usually seem to find myself replying to posts on here
> Model ☰


Please do share how


----------



## Englander

Adey said:


> Please do share how


No problem!

First, highlight and copy this symbol:

☰

Then go to Settings - General - Keyboards -Text Replacement

and click the + sign to add a new Text Replacement.

Into the "Phrase" field paste the ☰ symbol, and into the "Shortcut" field you need to put the word or characters you will type when you want the ☰ symbol.

In my case I used "333" as the shortcut, so if I type 333 then the replacement ☰ pops up instead.

It's taken ages to explain, but it's really simple! Have fun with your ☰!


----------



## Adey

You're a star! I'm going to that now


----------



## MelindaV

Adey said:


> Please do share how


go to settings, general, keyboards and text replacement. tap + to add a new one and enter your preferred tex under "phrase" (like Model ☰) and whatever you want for the shortcut under shortcut (like M3) and it goes into your autocorrect library.

never mind - what Englander said


----------



## Cali Desert Driver

Works PERFECT!

Many thanks!

☰


----------

